# Pointalism Dragon



## lovetowrite (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Custard (Apr 15, 2011)

(to moderater) Hey can we post drawings here too? 

Very nice, love the shading on the scales at his chest. Turn his face a bit towards us, so that it will look better and connect the wing to the body near the start of it (dont mind please I am just trying to help here). Other than that it looks very nice. Good job!


----------



## vangoghsear (Apr 15, 2011)

Custard said:


> (to moderater) Hey can we post drawings here too?


 
Yes, you can.


----------



## lovetowrite (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, it's all good.  Glad to get feedback.  And thank you, it took me nearly three days to finish it.


----------



## Custard (Apr 15, 2011)

Its the best feeling in the world when you finish your drawing and show it to other people. To know that what you did was worth it, ah.... the best feeling in the world.


----------



## lovetowrite (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, it so is! XD  

Only wish I was good enough to Gallery.  Maybe I'll get there one day.  Would be a dream come true, that's for sure.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice dragon! I've never attempted to draw one, they are so awesome! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Candra H (Apr 15, 2011)

The detail in this is amazing, you've clearly put a lot of work into it. The anatomy could use some developing but it's a great drawing regardless. Thanks for sharing and keep at it. Practice makes perfect and all that.


----------



## lovetowrite (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you.  It's an older piece; I may take a few points from your anatomy drawings, to see if that might help to get the structure right.


----------



## Candra H (Apr 15, 2011)

Go for it, though I'm not really sure myself if they'll work in practice. If they do work for you, then coolio, we'll know I was on the right track and I can keep developing them.


----------



## lovetowrite (Apr 15, 2011)

Danke. ^-^

They're a splendid idea.


----------



## vangoghsear (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry, I was caught up in replying to the mod question and forgot to comment on the drawing.  It's a nice job.  Very nicely handled.  I've done a few dragons, they can be fun to draw and paint.


----------



## johnbriner (May 2, 2011)

Impressive rendering. A lot of good details and the shading is spot on. There is still a room to improve the anatomy of the dragon to make its body parts proportional. Other than that though, this is still a great work!


----------

